# Need another ID



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Here's another plant I collected and was curious if anyone might have an idea as to what it is. It was in a shaded and stagnant ditch, both above and below the waterline (no more than 10" or so either above or below it).










From above:










Here's the tank it's in (along with some H. zosterfolia) and it seems to be doing pretty well--putting out quite a bit of growth:










Any ideas?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I haven't a clue, what it is, but, if it continues to grow well, submersed, I would like to get some. What part of the country did you find it in? What state?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I got it here in central Washington state (the first time I had ever seen it before). The water temp where it came from is probably in the high 40's (*F) right now...but in the summer it gets pretty warm as there is very little water movement where it's at. The substrate where it came from was putrid silty muck. My DIY CO2 ran out a few days ago and I haven't been able to hook it back up because I was resealing the cap, and I've noticed that a few of the plants are wilting a bit. Coming from the substrate it did, I'm sure it benefits from plenty of nutrients (which it's definitely not getting from the inert sand/gravel in my tank)...but other than that it looks to be doing great.

HeyPK, drop me a PM.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

It looks like a Hygrophila sp. to me.

On second thought, it is more likely to be Eusteralis yatabeana(http://www.rva.ne.jp/plants/eus_yatabeana.htm)


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

My personal vote is for Hygrophila. As I understand it, H. polysperma has become a problem in the native waterways in California.


----------



## Magnus (Feb 4, 2004)

Just a thought, don't hygros have opposite leaves? This plant exhibits alternating leaves. Is it still growing submersed?


----------



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

Yeah, hygros have opposing leaves. It was still growing emmersed up into a couple days ago, when I removed it from the tank to allow the other species in there to spread. However, I gave it to someone else to attempt and we'll see how it does.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Myosotis scorpioides

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?t=7143


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow! Thats just amazing......................


----------

